# 6 Star Hotels



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

I have done some looking on Google and can’t find what I am looking for, some hopefully someone here can help. 

Can anyone tell me what you get from a 6 Star Hotel that you do not get from a 5 Star Hotel?


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

well, I think the service it's better, and it's more luxurious................in uruguay (more precisly in punta del este, the most luxurious seaside resort in south america), there is one under construction: The Setai Hotel, a 6 star hotel..............the olny 6 star hotel in latin america


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

GlasgowMan said:


> I have done some looking on Google and can’t find what I am looking for, some hopefully someone here can help.
> 
> * Can anyone tell me what you get from a 6 Star Hotel that you do not get from a 5 Star Hotel?*


A bigger bill


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

GlasgowMan said:


> I have done some looking on Google and can’t find what I am looking for, some hopefully someone here can help.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what you get from a 6 Star Hotel that you do not get from a 5 Star Hotel?


Well, what diferences a 5 star hotel from a 6 star hotel is the quality and interior designs of the suites, comparing 5 star hotel suites and 6 star hotel suites you can see the difference, also there are even more guest services with a higher quality (most of them unnecesary) in a 6 star hotel , the prices are different too :lol: and there are more suites in a 6 star hotel than in a 5 star hotel.

By the way, it depends on the hotel what innovative services are going to offer to their guests in order to be qualifyed as a 6 star hotel.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

How about a 7 star hotel?
The world only has one at this exact moment in time.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Al_Arab


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*It's a bunch of BS*



Oaronuviss said:


> How about a 7 star hotel?
> The world only has one at this exact moment in time.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Al_Arab


I've learned that what is "4 star" in one country is "2 star" in another country. The world has only one "7 star" hotel ? Says who? The owners of that hotel!!! I've stayed in charming guest houses and "bed and breakfast inns" that were so charming and the service so personal, no hotel in the world could provide better service! 

It's all a bunch of nonsense. In a year or two someone is going to declare: "We have just completed the World's ONLY 9 Star Hotel!!!!!"


----------



## minimum chips (Jan 1, 2008)

^^ Thats exactly right isnt it. 5 star is the top level. Anybody that advises they are a higher rating are just using a made up marketing tool. People who dont know any different are taken in by it because it sounds impressive. Thats all.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

And what about the Gran Turismo concept??


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

I thought it would be more a marketing thing rather that superior service but thought I would ask anyways.

Has anyone here stayed at a 6* hotel?


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

In the US there is no such thing as a 6 star hotel. No matter how good you are, the highest you can get is 5 star or 5 diamond. 

6 or 7 stars are mostly acts of self promotion by various hotels.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

actually there are two 7 star hotels, one in Dubai the other in Milan


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Apteryx said:


> actually there are two 7 star hotels, one in Dubai the other in Milan


What's the Milan hotel's name? I doubt classy cities like Milan would have such a tacky rating system as 7 star hotels.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

*Town House Hotel*










http://www.townhouse.it/

The Town House Galleria hotel is located in the heart of the city of Milan. It is a unique and prestigious property, intimate and exclusive, assuring the highest level of service. Each room is catered to by a professional butler.
Town House Galleria is a symbol of elegance and has the honour of being the only hotel to be located inside the historical “Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II” built in 1876. The architectural features of this historical land-mark, like the hand painted vaulted ceilings and large shuttered windows, have been preserved to provide guests with a unique environment. The tasteful blend between the contemporary and traditional style of the décor contribute to the unparalleled ambience provided. This stunning new hotel is a precious jewel in the crown of Italy's fashion city.

----
sorry for picture dimentions


----------

